# Showing donkeys



## jbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello,

I had someone ask me why they couldn't show their mini. donkeys in showmanship classes at the fair with the horses. My reply was " I'm not sure I'll look into it." It hasn't been done at our fair but WHY NOT? Our fair has nothing for the donkeys to do but there are always a few there on exhibit.

What do you all think about this? My thoughts are it is atleast a starting point and if it draws alot of donkeys then we could give them thier own class and/or class's in the future.

Thanks for any input!

Jayme


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

The Missouri State Fair has a whole day for the donks. They do a costume contest, snigging, driving and quite a few other things. It is alot of fun to go watch. All the donkeys are minis. They are all so cute. Braying Hills here in Niguana has alot of donkeys that they show. Hopefully one day I will be taking mine there also.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 9, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> The Missouri State Fair has a whole day for the donks. They do a costume contest, snigging, driving and quite a few other things. It is alot of fun to go watch. All the donkeys are minis. They are all so cute. Braying Hills here in Niguana has alot of donkeys that they show. Hopefully one day I will be taking mine there also.


I am jealous!!







I wanted to go to that SO bad. This year for sure!! I think we're very lucky that our state fair has such a great day for the mini donks.



I think Braying Hills also has mini donkey training days. Can't think what she calls them, but it's really a day to "train" the owners I think. I e-mailed them to see if they'd be willing to do one of those closer to central MO but never received a response.


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 11, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> The Missouri State Fair has a whole day for the donks. They do a costume contest, snigging, driving and quite a few other things. It is alot of fun to go watch. All the donkeys are minis. They are all so cute. Braying Hills here in Niguana has alot of donkeys that they show. Hopefully one day I will be taking mine there also.



What is snigging?


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

The snigging was so cute. They have orange cones set up and the donkey pulls a small log through them. The donk weaves in and out of the cones. The fastest time wins. The donkey that won was so fast that his owner looked like he had a hard time keeping up. Some of the other little donks walked so slow like they were in no big hurry. They just took their time and looked at the crowd like they were wondering what all of those silly humans were looking at.


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 11, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> The snigging was so cute. They have orange cones set up and the donkey pulls a small log through them. The donk weaves in and out of the cones. The fastest time wins. The donkey that won was so fast that his owner looked like he had a hard time keeping up. Some of the other little donks walked so slow like they were in no big hurry. They just took their time and looked at the crowd like they were wondering what all of those silly humans were looking at.



That sounds so neat- i really would love to see a donkey show.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish we had some donkey shows at our fair too, That snigging class sounds SOOO CUTE






Ce


----------



## jbrat (Jan 11, 2008)

Snigging does sound like a fun class.

Does anyone show donks. in showmanship? Can it be done or are donkeys shown differently than horses to the point it wouldn't work?

At our fair we have to take baby steps to get any changes, so I thought adding them to showmanship w/ the 4-H horses might be a good starting point. And if there is enough entries then the donks could get thier own thing going and then the horse people wouldn't have to worry about it. I'm trying to get Mini horses added to the fair projects no one has made it easy. And even though things are going ok and we have gotten trail in hand added to the show bills. Some of the big horse people aren't very happy about adding another class. And they won't supply a high point trophey for the class like they do for the other trail class, yet  . But atleast we have trail in hand to do to this year. Thats this years baby step.

Are there any websites I could get some info. about donkey showing?

Thanks.


----------

